# Carry a rolled-up HHO at the Games.......



## jojo5 (28 July 2012)

Just a thought- and maybe its already been said, or maybe you all think its stupid but i was sitting here thinking about all the HHO-ers who will be at the equestrian events - all the faces behind the names - and wondered if we should at least all carry a rolled up HHO, like the traditional red carnation?  Could even write our HHO name on it?  Just for fun really.....


----------



## fallenangel123 (28 July 2012)

If I were going I'd do that, maybe we should extend it to all equestrian events!


----------



## jojo5 (30 July 2012)

Well, fallenangel, judging by the response (none) to this post, i guess no-one wants to do it . . . .shame, really, - there could have been loads of new friends made.


----------



## D66 (30 July 2012)

i tried that yesterday, but nearly every one had at least the Olympic pages.
Try a red rosette in your hair.


----------



## AprilBlossom (30 July 2012)

jojo5 said:



			Just a thought- and maybe its already been said, or maybe you all think its stupid but i was sitting here thinking about all the HHO-ers who will be at the equestrian events - all the faces behind the names - and wondered if we should at least all carry a rolled up HHO, like the traditional red carnation?  Could even write our HHO name on it?  Just for fun really.....
		
Click to expand...

Erm, I'm not going but if I were, whilst its a nice idea, rolling up and carrying THE INTERNET would be a little tricky  lol (sorry, I couldn't resist!)


----------

